# Spurs and forgieners



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

Do this spurs have a love affair with forgien players? Do they think americans are not diciplined enough to suceed on their team? 9 out of the last 11 players drafted by the Spurs have been forgien born.

You guys haven't actually drafted an american since 2002.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

If it works, stick to it.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Chan said:


> If it works, stick to it.


Pretty much.:biggrin:


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

They are looking for someone who can help them that hasn't been picked before the last five picks in the first round.It's not like they have a lot to pick from in american college players at that point.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I have to say, Spurs' scouts are number one in the NBA. You guys know and contact the foreign star players before anyone else ever get a chance.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Diable said:


> They are looking for someone who can help them that hasn't been picked before the last five picks in the first round.It's not like they have a lot to pick from in american college players at that point.


that would be my explanation for it


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

*Re: Spurs and foreigners*

Talking about Spurs draftees, Spurs should trade Luis Scola and Robertas Javtokas draft rights to Orlando for Fran Vazquez and Martin Gortat draft rights... Because I think that Fran may be willing to play for a contender team with a lot of strangers (Spurs case)


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

And there is no urgency in drafting an american. There is always some team like Indiana to waive some useful rookie (James White, in this case)


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Zuca said:


> And there is no urgency in drafting an american. There is always some team like Indiana to waive some useful rookie (James White, in this case)


so far, james white hasnt really been useful and the jury is still out on whether he will ever be.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Diable said:


> They are looking for someone who can help them that hasn't been picked before the last five picks in the first round.It's not like they have a lot to pick from in american college players at that point.


agreed


----------



## Karolis (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: Spurs and foreigners*



Zuca said:


> Talking about Spurs draftees, Spurs should trade Luis Scola and Robertas Javtokas draft rights to Orlando for Fran Vazquez and Martin Gortat draft rights... Because I think that Fran may be willing to play for a contender team with a lot of strangers (Spurs case)


[strike]Ur ****ing crazy[/strike] no personal attacks... Scola is one of the best european players in the last 5 years, and Javtokas is a great defender, u know nothing about european basketball [strike]so be quiet...[/strike] I saw Fran Vasquez play, he sucks.. He won't average more than 2 pts and 1 rebound in Spurs...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The only reason why it doesn't matter that the majority of their picks don't turn out to be anything special is they have the one constant... TIM DUNCAN. When he retires, all of these comments will disappear, because the current guys they have, need Tim.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

*Re: Spurs and foreigners*



Karolis said:


> *edit* Scola is one of the best european players in the last 5 years, and Javtokas is a great defender, u know nothing about european basketball so *edit*... I saw Fran Vasquez play, he sucks.. He won't average more than 2 pts and 1 rebound in Spurs...


Hey kid, I won't be quiet! I may not be an European, but I watch Euroleague this season, and I saw him playing for Barcelona and I like what I see. He wasn't terrific, but also wasn't bad. Period. Like it or not, kid.


----------



## Karolis (Jan 17, 2007)

He's not NBA caliber. He's not even Euroleague caliber.. He has no talent. There are like 20 big guys in Europe that are a lot better that him


----------



## iceman44 (May 25, 2006)

Wether they are foreigners or not as long as the can pull the ball in the orange hoop that's all that matters to me.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

i think u meant put, not pull, otherwise it would be goaltending


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

*Re: Spurs and forEIGners*

Would you guys like if Udrih was traded to Atlanta for former Texas PG Royal Ivey?


----------



## iceman44 (May 25, 2006)

hi im new said:


> i think u meant put, not pull, otherwise it would be goaltending


Gee, your right!! I just noticed my goof, thanks for pointing it out!


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

I just heard an interesting idea on another Spurs forum.



coyotes_geek said:


> The Spurs scout everyone, including the college kids. The Spurs just like the foreign guys so much because you don't have to put them on your roster immediately and don't owe them any guaranteed money until you decide to bring them over. If you draft a college kid and put him in the NBDL you're still paying him and he's taking up a roster spot.
> 
> When there's a player there who they think can help the Spurs will, and have, drafted them. When there's not they look to trade the pick or draft foreign so they're not wasting a roster spot and money on someone who they don't think will give them anything.


Might be the reason the Spurs have been able to be so good while never having to pay top dollar for success.


----------

